# remembering Harry <3



## jessica777 (Oct 16, 2021)

one week ago, harry, my betta, passed away. 

i got harry on june 13th, 2021 on a trip to minneapolis. he was the prettiest fish in the store and flared at my finger when i pointed at him. i knew i had to get him. we had a very long ride home and finally got him into his tank. he scared me so much at first. since he was my first fish, every little thing he did (like flaring at his reflection) scared me to death. i wanted to do everything right with him. 

around late september/early october, his tail began looking jagged. i thought he had fin rot and tried to keep his water very clean and loaded with tannins to keep him healthy. he did not get better. his fins continued getting worse and i came here to seek help. i tried everything i could with the help of the amazing fish keepers here, but he became lethargic and his fins were getting worse. a few days before he passed away he started pineconing. 

the day before he passed, i gave him his first and last salt bath. he was pretty active in it and hope came back to me. the next morning, he was how he was the last few days. very lethargic, no care in the world besides floating at the top of his tank. i promised to see him after school. 

when i got home, i couldn’t find him. i looked closely and saw him lying in his coconut hide. i immediately had a feeling of what happened. sometime during the day, he took his last breath and left me. (cause of death unknown..?)

harry was my best friend and an amazing first fish. he was so beautiful and was changing and gaining colors until the end. i miss him more than words can describe. i still haven’t buried him yet, i might this weekend.</3

swim in peace to the most beautiful, fun, crazy fish out there. i miss you so much buddy (or harr-bear/harrybelly)..


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I almost cried reading this. SIP, little finned friend. Your parent will miss you. 💕


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss... My baby, J, is dying from fin rot... its so sad that you do your best, use every med you can find, but they die... RIP Harry... Your mommy will miss you...💕💕


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m so sorry. He was very lucky to have you. 
S.I.P Harry 💕💕


----------



## emiily (Nov 7, 2021)

Im so sorry for your loss ❤ May he Rest In Peace


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

So sorry for your loss! SIP, Harry!!!!


----------



## musume (Jan 10, 2022)

that is one of the most beautiful bettas i’ve ever seen, i’m so sorry for your loss !!


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Ohhh poor beautiful baby tears where shed for you 💔


----------

